# Anyone feed their dogs the Fresh Pet Diet? Would it be ok for a Tegu?



## Frankb1 (Nov 10, 2013)

Fresh Pet makes a whole food for dogs using chicken, beef, bison or lamb along with different veggies and vitamins/minerals added. Looks like a salami and you just cut appropriate serving size. Would something like these diets be good for a tegu?


----------



## Frankb1 (Nov 10, 2013)

Frankb1 said:


> Fresh Pet makes a whole food for dogs using chicken, beef, bison or lamb along with different veggies and vitamins/minerals added. Looks like a salami and you just cut appropriate serving size. Would something like these diets be good for a tegu?


 
or something like this:

http://www.naturesvariety.com/InstinctRaw/dog/all


----------



## Josh (Nov 12, 2013)

So funny that they all have Montmorillonite clay in them as a binder. I remember learning about that stuff in school.

Anyway, I'd be cautious about all the filler stuff they put in those products. The meat alone would be nice but there's a laundry list of veggies in each one and I'm feeling doubtful that all of them would be good eats for your tegu.


----------



## Frankb1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Yeah the clay isn't just a filler, it has some health benefits.

Therapeutic Benefits of Calcium Montmorillonite Clay A powerful detoxifying agent with high nutrient value Calcium montmorillonite clay has been used by Native American healers for centuries as an internal and external healing agent. Also known as "living clay" for it principally consists of minerals that enhance the production of enzymes in all living organisms. The Natives would use this mineral rich clay on open wounds and for stomach or intestinal distress. The use of Calcium montmorillonite clay for the health care of humans and animals have been an accepted practice throughout the world for many years. - See more at: http://www.shirleys-wellness-cafe.com/Earth/Montmorillonite.aspx#sthash.y0pg54O4.dpuf

But I thought that it may be an alternative food. I didn't see anything in the list of veggies/fruits that would be bad but thanks for the reply, I'll research it a bit.


----------



## Lauraj10551 (Nov 12, 2013)

I get whole ground prey from www.mypetcarnivore.com not too expensive. The shipping kind of sucks, but I freeze in bags and it will last me at least 6 months or more.


----------



## Frankb1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Yeah tell me about SHIPPING!!! I live in Wasilla Alaska....something can be free shipping from New York to California but it will be $200 for same item to Alaska. But that's the price we pay to live up here in a beautiful state


----------



## Lauraj10551 (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh wow! I've always wanted to see Alaska. It's on my bucket list.


----------



## Frankb1 (Nov 13, 2013)

Best time to come up is mid June through mid July. This past summer was very nice but the summer prior it rained 80% of the time. I love the 21-22 hours of daylight in the summer but we pay the price with 4-5 hours daylight Dec-Feb.


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 16, 2013)

The problem with the veggies that I have is that some of them have oxalates and some have goitrogens. I would email the company and see if they will give you a percentage of calcium and percentage of phosphorous and see if it is at least a 1-1.5:1 Ca: P.


----------



## Frankb1 (Nov 16, 2013)

Yeah that would bind the calcium....it wouldn't be a staple diet, but in a pinch, a relatively easy feed with a little supplementation on those days. Just another option to consider.


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 17, 2013)

Absolutely! I like to find something like that to rely on as well.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Nov 18, 2013)

When it comes to raw frozen foods for dogs or cats, I much prefer Primal or Natures Variety brands over Fresh Pet or Deli Fresh.


----------

